# Bindestock Danvise???



## Uwe_H (29. April 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich schleiche gerade um diverse Bindestöcke herum...

Ihr empfehlt ja hier so stark den Danvise Innovation Cam, wie ist es denn mit der Stabilität von diesem Gerät. ich bin etwas skeptisch wegen der Plastikausführung...ist es denn ein langlebiges Material dieser Kunststoff???

Oder gibt es mittlerweile vielleicht noch eine Alternative zu diesem Modell???

Grüße, Uwe!


----------



## Gnilftz (30. April 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Moin Uwe,
ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, ob das Teil was taugt, sieht aber ganz nett aus.
Bindestock 

Ich selbst habe meinen Danvise jetzt ca 1/2 Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## grieme (30. April 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Moin,

ich benutze den Danvise seit ca. 1 Jahr und bin überaus zufrieden, für den Preis gibts totsicher nichts besseres.

Zum Material:
Schau mal hier im shop:
http://www.nord-west-flyfishing.de/Shop/shop.html
Die haben den auch in Metallausführung, dann kostet er aber schlappe 190 Euro  #d . Dafür kriegst du fast vier aus Kunststoff, und ob der die alle überlebt ?
Die haben übrigens auch alles lieferbare Zubehör für das Teil.

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Mefo (30. April 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Ich habe mein Dennvice jetzt schon ein Jahr und er hat bis jetzt keinerlei Verschleißspuren.
Sehr schlagfester Kunststoff der da  verarbeitet wurde. Preis Leistung ist voll i.O.


----------



## marioschreiber (30. April 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Seit etwa fünf Monaten !
Ist voll in Ordnung !
Hält von kleinen Trockenfleigenhaken bis zu sehr großen Streamerhaken alles !


----------



## Uwe_H (30. April 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Was haltet ihr denn von diesem Modell???

http://www.baker-flyfishing.com/

Das gute Stück ist gleich auf der Startseite zu sehen...

Ich bin noch ein wenig unschlüssig.


----------



## gofishing (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Seit Samstag bin nun auch Besitzer dieses Bindestocks.

Gestern erst mal das erste Problem. #c 

Der Tubenadapter paßt zwar zwischen die Klemmbacken. Aber soll ich nun alle Haltenadeln für den Adapter so einkürzen das ich sie auch benutzen kann? Bestimmt nicht!!! |gr: 

Bindet von Euch keiner Tubenfliegen ?

Fazit meinerseits, nicht 100 % durchdacht.


Gut das ich noch meinen Regalnachbau hier habe.
Sollte eigentlich nur noch als Trockenständer dienen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Medo (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

@....

hab meinen tüddelstock von dennvice nun in meinen tüddelkasten integriert und auch schon diverse fliegen getüddelt.

macht auf mich nen guten eindruck und tubenfliegen hab ich noch nicht gemacht.

ich denke preis / leistung ist ok..


----------



## Gnilftz (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Samstag bin nun auch Besitzer dieses Bindestocks.
> 
> Gestern erst mal das erste Problem. #c
> 
> ...



Moin Ralph
Für Tuben habe ich nen 1A Tubenbindestock, 
den hat ein Bekannter von mir entwickelt und gebaut.  #6 
Is aber leider nicht ganz billig. 
Gruß & TL
Heiko


----------



## gofishing (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Moin Heiko,

Wollte ja auch nur mal meine Erfahrung kundtun.

Wenn sich jetzt aufgrund der Lobeshymnen über diesen Stock. Jemand sich diesen zulegt der gerne Tubenfliegen bindet. 
Ist die Enttäuschung leider groß. |gr: 

Wenn ich Tuben binde, verwende ich meinen alten Stock. :c 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Heiko,
> 
> Wollte ja auch nur mal meine Erfahrung kundtun.
> 
> ...



Moin Ralph,
dat hätte ich Dir vorher sagen können, aber Du mußtest ja auf dem Bindetreffen erst am späten Abend aufschlagen...  :q   
Zum Binden von Fliegen auf Einzel- oder Doppelhaken is der DanVise gut, aber Tuben gehen nur, wenn Du sie auf einem großen Lachshaken bindest.
Da ich viel mit Tuben fische, habe ich mir den Tubenbindestock zugelegt,
für jemanden, der nur selten Tuben bindet lohnt sich die Anschaffung nicht.
Den Regalnachbau habe ich auch noch immer in Reserve... 
Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## gofishing (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Ich wollte ja im Moment auch keine Tuben binden.
Brauchte den Adapter nur für was anderes.

An das binden von Tuben hatte ich beim kauf nicht dran gedacht.

Hättest Du ja auch mal vorher reinschreiben können. #d 
Nicht immer nur die Vorzüge hervorheben. |gr: 

Information ist doch alles. Ich denke auch nicht immer an alles. :c


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> An das binden von Tuben hatte ich beim kauf nicht dran gedacht.
> 
> Hättest Du ja auch mal vorher reinschreiben können. #d
> Nicht immer nur die Vorzüge hervorheben. |gr:



Da ich den DanVise nie für das Tubenbinden gekauft habe, is mir gar nicht eingefallen, dat als Nachteil zu posten...  #c 
Ich denke halt auch nicht an alles!   
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## gofishing (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Ab 40 ging das auch bei mir los.  :c 

Scheinst Dich ja ähnlich zu entwickeln.  :g 

Ich werde Dich dann auf dem "laufenden halten" was Dir noch so alles bevorsteht. |krach: 

Habe ja 3 Jahre Vorsprung. |supergri 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Willkommen in der presenilen Phase...  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Moin Ralph,
mein Adapter funzt prima zum Tubentüddeln mit dem Danvise.
Ist ein einfaches Ding von Nordlicht.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Medo (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

@stephan

gibst du mir bitte mal mehr infos zu nordlicht ?!

danke dir


----------



## Truttafriend (29. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

guckst du hier Jörg #h


----------



## gofishing (30. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Moin Stephan,

Ich habe den gleichen.
Nur wenn ich ihn schräg einspanne, kann ich ohne die Nadeln einzukürzen arbeiten. Dann darf ich aber den Bobbin nie mal so loslassen wie man es gewöhnlich einmal tut. Sonst rutscht die ganze Wicklung sofort weg, was ich persönlich ärgerlich finde.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

@ Medo - gib nicht so viel Geld aus :q 

@ Ralph: Ich hab den Stock immer umgedreht und den Schlitten ganz nach rechts gefahren, dann geht es.
Weißt du wie ich meine ?

Aber es ist schon am Anfang ein wenig schwierig Tuben damit zu tüddeln und ich würde auch auf den guten alten Regal zurückgreifen bei "Massenproduktion"
Grüße Stephan


----------



## Rausreißer (30. September 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

gofishing, 
kannst Du das mit Bildern hinterlegen worum es geht? |rolleyes 

Also ich komme da leider bei der Diskussion nicht mit.
Leider habe ich auch bis jetzt nichts zu einer Her #h stelung von Tubenfliegen hier gefunden.

R.R.


----------



## Bondex (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Habe auch seit über 2 Jahren den Danvise und bin voll damit zufrieden. Noch nichts ausgeleiert, die Backen kein Stück verbogen, hält jede Fliege und läßt sich auch noch drehen, was will man mehr???


----------



## Gnilftz (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> gofishing,
> kannst Du das mit Bildern hinterlegen worum es geht? |rolleyes
> 
> Also ich komme da leider bei der Diskussion nicht mit.
> ...



Moinsen RR,
eine Tubenfliege wird nicht auf einen Haken gebunden, sondern auf ein Röhrchen, da fangen die Probleme an...
Es gibt Adapter, die man in den Bindestock spannt und das Röhrchen dann mit einer Nadel fixiert. Dieser Adapter und die Nadel passen aber nicht wirklich gut in den DanVise, da hat der Regalnachbau nen Riesenvorteil.
Man kann sich aber auch nen Tubenbindestock gönnen, lohnt sich aber nur, wenn man auch viel mit Tuben fischt.
Schau mal hier nach,
da habe ich mal die Herstellung einer Tube dargestellt.
Greetz
Heiko


----------



## gofishing (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Moin Heiko,


gut das ich nicht die Zeit hatte um die Frage ausführlich zu beantworten.
Ich hätte die Bilderserie auch erstmal erstellen müssen.

Haddu gut gemacht. !!!


Tubenfliegen haben ja auch den Vorteil das man sie vielfältiger fischen kann.
Hecht/Zander/Rapfen/Barsch fallen genauso darauf rein wie die langgejagte Meerforelle. Und den Drilling kann man bei Beschädigung leicht austauschen oder mal eine andere Größe drantüddeln, wenn erforderlich.


Gruß Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Jupp, was für ne schöne Anleitung Heiko #6 

Nu verstehe ich auch die Farbwahl der Boardfliege für den Diggler  

Tubenfliegenbinden benötigt also Nadeln als Adapter.

Und die passen nicht in der Länge in den DanVise, wenn mann sich nicht die
"richtigen" Nadel besorgt hat.

Alles Klar, sorry für die Unterbrechung; und Danke für die Tipps #6 


Gernot #h


----------



## Gnilftz (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, was für ne schöne Anleitung Heiko #6
> 
> Nu verstehe ich auch die Farbwahl der Boardfliege für den Diggler
> 
> ...



Dat is die Gaylachsfliege für Vossi!!!  :q  :q  :q 

Mit den Nadeln wird die Tube festgeklemmt. Man könnte die Nadeln einkürzen und wieder etwas anspitzen, dann sollten sie auch für den DanVise passen.

Kein Problem wegen der Unterbrechung der Lobeshymnen auf den DanVise... ;-)

Greetz Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Dat is die Gaylachsfliege für Vossi!!!


 ...lieber 'nen    *Gay*lachs, als gar keinen  :q  :q 
Zum Danvise....Super Bindestock, der mich bisher noch nicht enttäuscht hat. Da meine Tuben von Heiko gebunden werden    muss ich mir darüber auch keine weiteren Gedanken machen  #h .
Das Preis/Leistungserhältnis dieses Bindestocks ist nicht zu toppen  #6


----------



## Gnilftz (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*



			
				Eierdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Da meine Tuben von Heiko gebunden werden



???  |kopfkrat ???
Hab ich was verpaßt???  
Soviel Geld hast Du gar nicht...   :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## gofishing (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Eigentlich eine ganz einfache Lösung.
Eine 2mm große Bohrung unterhalb der Kontermutter reicht.



Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Ich binde keine Tuben habe aber den Extension Arm von Paul. 





Quelle: flyscene.be


Der schafft Platz #h


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Überlege wo ich gerade diesen Danvise am günstigsten bestellen oder kaufen kann. Ein 2ter wäre mir wirklich sehr recht. Hat einer hier Infos ;+


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Tim was kostet der andere Arm?


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Habe ihn direkt von Paul auf einer Messe gekauft. Ich glaube so 20 Euro waren das. Wird nur in geringer Stückzahl gefertigt. Deswegen der hohe Preis. Ist aber sehr hochwertig und passt perfekt.


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

@Tim
Das dat Ding Teuer ist wußte ich noch aus DK, aber sooooo unverschämt teuer für´n doofes Stück Plastik, ist echt Wahnsinn. Wo´s den Stock günstig gibt weißte nicht zufällig???


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Der Extender ist aus Metall gefräst und nicht aus Kunststoff!

Den Bindestock bekommst du bei Axel in Berlin

Gibst du hier in der Suche _Danvise_ ein findest du noch mehr Infos und Bezugsquellen.


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

@Tim
Danke für die Info. Die Seite ist nicht übel. Preis ist auch OK.


----------



## gofishing (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Björn wat willste den mit einem 2ten Danvise.
Syncrontüddeln, oder nur die Wirtschaft ankurbeln?

Den Stock bekommst Du in Hamburg für das gleiche Geld.

Ich sage aber nicht bei welchem, sonst denkt Tim noch ich will hier Schleichwerbung unterbringen.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

kannst du ruhig nennen Ralph #h


----------



## gofishing (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

@Tim

dachte ich mir schon.
Wollte es nicht übertreiben.
Aber ich brauche zu Hoernig nunmal nur 5 Min. zu Fuß.
Und außerdem hat der Thomas bis jetzt alles rangeschaft was ich so brauche. So habe ich immer Porto gespart und der locale dealer bleibt auch am Leben. Mir nützt es nichts wenn ich irgendwann nur noch online kaufen kann, sprich kein lokaler Händler mehr am Leben ist. Siehe Frankie.
Der war mir von der Strecke einfach zu weit. Obwohl ich die ein oder andere Mark dort auch gelassen habe.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Nur nochmal damit man beim posten von Geschäften, Shops, Links etc. und dergleichen ein gutes Gefühl hat:

Ich als Mod sehe bei einem alteingesessenen Boardie absolut keine Schleichwerbung wenn er eine Anfrage beantwortet.

Das ist von mir sogar absolut erwünscht und ich praktiziere es selber als Boardie auch so. 


Ist ein guter Tip Ralph. Ich wusste nicht das Hoerning den hat.


----------



## gofishing (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Damit da keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen.
Wenn ich hier poste das etwas zum selben Preis auch hier in HH erhältlich ist, dann kalkuliere ich auch immer das Porto dazu.
Nicht das ich irgendwann überall "Lokalverbot" habe.
Und nur noch online bestellen kann weil mich kein Händler mehr in den Laden läßt.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

@Ralf
Synchrontüdeln? Keine schlechte Idee, nee ich baue auch Wobbler damit. Man kann den Wobbler einfach mit der Öse einspannen und dann klasse mit Epoxi beschichten oder bemalen, weil man den drehen kann. Dann habe ich immer einen im Bindekeller, den anderen auf´m Schreibtisch, klingt verrückt ist aber so


----------



## gofishing (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Björn,

gleich ist er weg 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Was Ralph, das seh ich jetzt erst,
Dein Hund braucht nur 2 Minuten zu Hoernig (Du natürlich 5)
Hoffentlich sehen wir uns mal bald wieder, wenn Du das überlebst.
Und ohne das der Hund ne 12" Zweihandrute vorher zerkaut hat.

Gernot #h


----------



## Bondex (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Mist, bin mal wieder knapp überboten worden...Freust Dich jetzt Hartmut??? :q  #h


----------



## Siluris (2. März 2005)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Hai Kollegen

Nach einiger Zeit der Quälerei mit meinem Reagl Nachbau, habe ich mir nun auch den Danvise Bindestock zugelegt.
Ich habe mich da auf eure Postings zu diesem Thema verlassen. Schaut nicht schlecht aus, und hat vor allem eine Rotationsfunktion. Tuben, binde ich eigenlich keine, und so hoffe ich, das der Danvise hält, was dieser Treath verspricht.
Zum Regal Nachbau: Bindeanfänger Finger weg, um einige Euros mehr gibts sicher etwas besseres.

LG

Siluris


----------



## Bondex (2. März 2005)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

@Siluris
wirst sehen, er wird dir sicher gefallen!


----------



## Tobsn (3. März 2005)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Weiss nicht, was Du gegen den Regal-Nachbau hast... Ich binde seit Jahren mit dem Teil und bin nicht übermäßig unzufrieden. Für mich einer der besten Bindestöcke für Anfänger.

T


----------



## torstenhtr (3. März 2005)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Hi Tobsn,

Habe meinen Regal Nachbau auch schon 6 Jahre im Einsatz, nur das Problem ist jetzt das er große Haken nicht mehr fasst (Backen sind enger geworden). Ansonsten hat er alles getan was ein Bindestock tun muss: den Haken sicher halten. Was anderes will ich auch gar nicht.
Bin jetzt am übelegen ob ich mir noch so einen hole, oder dann doch den Danvise.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Siluris (3. März 2005)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Hi Torsten, Tobsn

Mein Regal Nachbau hält leider die Haken ab # 12 und kleiner nicht mehr. Die Spannbacken schließen nicht ganz ( ca. 1mm Luft im geschlossenen Zustand ).
Ich habe zwar ein Blechplättchen von 2mm eingeklebt, aber das ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Vielleicht hatte ich Pech mit meinem Stock, mag sein. Ich für mich persönlich würde mir keinen Nachbau mehr kaufen.
Zu allem Überdruss habe ich mir diese Grundausrüstung in Deutschland bestellt, und kann daher nicht so einfach reklamieren bzw. umtauschen.

Aber what shalls,
trotzdem liebe GRüße aus Österreich

Bernd


----------



## torstenhtr (3. März 2005)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Hallo Bernd, 

Den hätte ich sofort umgetauscht, aber war vielleicht wirklich ein Problem weil du in D gekauft hast. Meiner zeigt keine Luft, und das darf bei einem Bindestock auch nicht sein.

Ich denke schon wie Tobsn, dass dieser ein super Bindestock für Anfänger ist, habe sicher mehr als 1000 Fiegen damit gebunden.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Stingray (3. März 2005)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Moin Moin

Habe auch den Regal Nachbau. Schönes Teil. Für den Anfang. Aber dann kam mein DANVISE |laola: . 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (4. März 2005)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

...auch ztufrieden mit dem Danvise wie mir scheint!


----------



## Red Hair (4. März 2005)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

Also ich hab mir als Anfänger den Denvice gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.
Mein kleinster Hacken war bis jetzt 14# und der hält bombenfest. Den kannst du im Bindestock abbrechen aber raus geht der nicht mehr. Die Rotation finde ich super. Gerade wenn ich eine Fliege ganz mit Bindelack versehen will. Ich dreh ihn einfach und kann dann problemlos die Unterseite einkleistern.
Preisleistung einfach Super.


----------



## jessika12345 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Bindestock Danvise???*

hallo mein mann und ich sind anfänger er hat jetzt eine danvise geschenkt bekommen der ist echt super:vik:


----------

